# Xlent Equipment Pumpall Sprayer



## azshadeguy (Dec 13, 2012)

<P>I have a question on a Xlent Equipment Pumpall Sprayer.I need someone who has seen one or used one. My question is about the discharge pipe.<BR>Is there supposed to be a rubber lining in the discharge pipe?<BR>The reason I ask is because I have one and there is some sort of material in the pipe that looks like it should be in there but I don't think the shaft would turn. This has a electric motor on it and I don't have a 50 amp plug available to test it. The company seems to have gone out of business. I would like to figure this out so I can sell it and get it out of the garage<BR>Thank you <BR>Paul<BR></P>


----------

